# Canoe question



## t_bell40 (Nov 9, 2008)

Sorry, didn't see this heading for canoeing...LOL
I am wondering if anyone out there transports their canoe with just 2 rachet straps. I have a "Pro Rac" that i just put on top of my truck. It has loops for 2 rachet straps. I strapped it on the other day and the canoe seemed to be really stable. Just wondering if i have to go through the bother of ropes to the bumpers too ??


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

I would use the ropes on the front an back. As you drive down the road the wind can hook under the canoe. Thus lift it up and make swing back and forth. Not to mention if one of the ratchets lets loose....


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

Better safe than sorry. 

Get a set of Thule ropes, they have a rock solid locking mechanism, hooks and are easily adjustable. It takes a second to put them on and I haven't had to tie a knot in years.

PETE


----------



## PikeLaker (Sep 22, 2008)

Definately one to the front of the truck. I don't do one off the back because the canoe doesn't hang off the back but 10" and the strap would prevent acces to the bed of the truck (I have cap).
 to the Thule straps. The old days of tying ropes was a pain....I was hoorible at not tying, still am!


----------



## Swamp Boss (Mar 14, 2003)

I use ratchets on the front, back and one around the canoe to secure it to the roof. The 'loop' strap goes through the door openings NOT THE WINDOWS. Never have had a problem and I like the x- tra safety.


----------



## sb_troutsman (Dec 7, 2004)

I have always wondered the same thing and have always used a strap on the front and back - just in case.


----------



## 252Life (Sep 17, 2004)

Thule tie downs are definately the way to go!


----------

